# bow hunting industry job opportunity



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

i'm seeking interested candidates for a new business opportunity. if you are a mechanical engineer or design and fab kind of person, this opportunity might be of serious interet. a friend of mine that has had previous success in the archery accessory business has some new ideas and needs help getting them created and to market. 

this individual has several ideas to work on and business will be built and grown

candidate would need to have experience in the following areas:

product development and manufacturing processes
DFM/DFA (design for manufacture/design for assembly_
experience in a drafting program like solidworks or autocad is a must
job location would be near San Antonio, TX
there would also be trade show and other business development needs as the various products come online.
no degree required, but engineering or industrial technology background preferred
salary commensurates with experience

the other big needs are enthusiasm and ability to follow this product development concept from design to prototyping to manfacturing and marketing with demos, trade shows, articles, videos, etc. 


interested parties please PM me for contact info


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

thanks to those who have sent me notes!


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

other experience in design and manufacturing would be relevant. please PM me if interested


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

any key skill would be injection molding experience


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

and solid works experience


----------

